# Boss V Plow for Sale $1,850.00



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Needs some TLC. Everything works currently. Will hook up to your vehicle.

Tired of looking at it at my shop. Was going to use it as a backup but will be buying new plows next winter.

I bought the plow in a package deal. Needed some welding, so I had a welder fix the wing. Newer cylinder on driver side wing as well. I have a new 13pin wiring harness that will go with it as well. (Not installed, but very easy too)
Needs attack angle changed to sit level.

Please contact via message and I will send you my phone number.

Located in Southeast Michigan. Plow is currently on my truck at home so you can see that it works.





  








IMG_9546




__
RMGLawn


__
Jan 25, 2018











  








IMG_9545




__
RMGLawn


__
Jan 25, 2018











  








IMG_9547




__
RMGLawn


__
Jan 25, 2018











  








IMG_9495




__
RMGLawn


__
Jan 25, 2018











  








IMG_9665




__
RMGLawn


__
Jan 25, 2018











  








IMG_9669




__
RMGLawn


__
Jan 25, 2018








Thanks


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Im not sure how u loaded the pics but i cant see em.. and the 2 i can see only a sliver on top of the photo loads


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I can see them via my Android phone.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

iceyman said:


> Im not sure how u loaded the pics but i cant see em.. and the 2 i can see only a sliver on top of the photo loads


I can see them also. If you want them send me a pm with your phone number and I'll text them to you


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I can see them on an iPhone/iPad.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Whack.. my iPhone still wont load em but i can see pics in other thread


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

how do you enlarge posted photos ?


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump. Used this plow last storm as a backup.

Would also trade for an 8’6 Boss Straight Blade or 9’ Boss Straight in good condition.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you were closer I'd take it.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

What part of Michigan? I have to go to Detroit soon


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I’m south of Detroit. I can meet in any city within 10 miles of Taylor

I am also going to have a steel 8’2 VXT blade for sale


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Plow on the left. Cutting edges have life left. Brand new center section. And newer passenger side angle cylinder due to a leak.

Only selling to upgrade a plow


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

pm me or email me [email protected] looking for complete set up for 08 f350


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

wiseguyslawn said:


> pm me or email me [email protected] looking for complete set up for 08 f350


Unfortunately I only have blades.

Price drop to $1500. Also have a 9'2 poly blade that is a little older, needs some welding and missing an angle cylinder.

$1500 for that one as well


----------



## jtc1227 (Sep 16, 2014)

Do you have pics of the 9'2? What needs to be welded on it?


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Bottom of drivers wing. And also the surrounding of the horizontal pin needs welding on one side.

We are upgrading blades. Is this one fixable, absolutely. I am choosing not to at this point.

I should have more pics in the daytime tomorrow of the plow and what needs welding.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Sold!


----------

